# Nissan 3.5 V6 petrol Engine, eg Renault Espace, Nissan 350z?



## roderi (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi, fancy a Grand Espace, circa 2005.

Test drove a 2.2 diesel auto, no go at all and that was just with me and sales rep on board.

Want to tow my caravan, carry 6 bikes {on the roof} plus wife & kids and enough stuff in the boot for upto 5 weeks away.

The 3.0 and indeed 2.2 Ren diesels keep blowing up, the turbos go pop every 30 to 50k - so I read !!

They also do a 3.5 V6 petrol unit, made by Nissan, as used in the mighty Nissan 350Z and many USA Nissan cars.

The renault Grand Espace 3.5 will do almost 30 MPG on a good day {only a bit less than my old Volvo 2.3 RWD petrol} and goes like stink!! Test drove one, went home to think about it, phoned up to say I'd have it, but been sold 20 mins earlier!!

Does anyone have a 3.5 Esapce or indeed owt with a 3.5 Nissan Petrol engine. - If so any probs with the engine?

I'll only do 5k to 7k yr in it, so will only cost about £300 to £400 to run more than a diesel. Used pertol versions sell for less too.


----------



## AutoTech121 (Aug 3, 2012)

I cant speak to the quality of the Espace itsself but the 3.5 litre you are asking about isnt a very good engine For its size and power Its a dog, For what you want I would suggest a Toyota 4 runner or if your not into the 4x4 SUV go for a Subaru Forester or just the Wagon they are very reliable the 2.5 litre is a fantastic engine the 2.2 is ok but for towing its down on tourqe but will do the job If you really have your heart set on a V6 Find a Subaru With the H6 3.0 it is a fantastic engine and has more than enough torque to tow and gets great fuel economy, The forester has the Space and clearance to go Camping in, and is a little bigger than the Legacy/Impreza wagons, it isnt as much fun to drive on roads but if your looking at buying an Espace I dont think that driving pleasure Is high on your list of requirements. But I promise You that Nissan/Renault 3.5 litre is not a good motor to tow considering what you want to take A 700kg Caravan and enough for a month maybe another 700kg of people and kit. you need torque not the little bit of go that 3.5 can give you. Also the 4wd of a subaru or a Toyota can provide, is much safer for towing anything let alone a caravan, And on the safety Note the Subaru is probably your best bet, Not when compared to the volvo you spoke of but My grandmother had a Forester And was hit head on by a drunk driver in a Ford Escape at about 30mph, thankfully she was stopped at a light so the impact wasnt as bad as it could have been but she still broke her arm and fractured her femur. although 80yr olds arent really a good crash benchmark. I know the Subaru Saved her life. it was totaled so was the Ford Small Suv. But she was fine after a few months the driver of the ford was still in leg casts and a wheelchair when he was Charged with drunk driving and Vehicular Assault 5 moths later. 
I know this is more than what you were asking but its all relevant when your family is with you. 
Hope this helps


----------

